# Grouse down



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I made it out for an evening hunt with my buddy. didn't see many birds but managed a double on these two.
https://sphotos-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1003790_302042096603352_1742302982_n.jpg


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Great looking furball you've got there! I really enjoyed seeing the pup.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work! If I didn't know better, I'd say that looks like a "B" litter Abendlander dog to me!!!;-)


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice! I was helping a buddy on his archery hunt this last weekend and decided i would tote the gun around and i missed shots on three grouse!!! I was pretty ashamed of myself I guess I need to practice with the wife's .410 a little more. good on ya for gettin some on the ground!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey- you stole my dog- looks like the twin of my younger burr magnet


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweet, I came across three different grouse on my hike looking for elk. The first two I decided to pass on since I didn't want to carry the extra weight. But shot the last one with my bow, it will be some good eat tonight.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

A double on the wing? If so congrats


----------

